# RFRA CHRISTMAS PARTY ALL INVITED!!!!!!!!



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

Everyone's invited, will have food, drinks and a great time for all.

Ya'll please plan on attending if youcan, all the regulars will bring a dish and we will all be jolly!!!!!!!!!

Saturday night 12/13/08 6:30 p.m till ya drop


----------



## JoeZ

I'll be there to defend my karaoke championship as well as Last man standing award.


----------



## wld1985

ut oh.. I was invited somewhere else this day... Hmmm, we will see what happens.. Joez thats pretty funny there...where you the last one standing last time? and where'd everyone sleep, in there reefs..ahaha I guess use them before the fish do..


----------



## JoeZ

I kind of was almost sort of the last one standing.

Three or four of crashed at the shop -- slept on chairs stacked together (not comfy) while Murph and his girl sang us to sleep with a horrendous rendition of something I was told was Hank Sr. but sounded more like two dogs stuck together at their naughty parts.



So, since Murph doesn't count -- he has super powers when it comes to drinking -- I won. Well, I lost when I got home at 11 a.m. the next morning and the wife was kind of, um, not in the Christmas mood lets say.


----------



## reelhappy

count on me being there! have to bring some treats. see what i can find! fish on!

scot


----------



## need2fish

> So, since Murph doesn't count -- he has super powers when it comes to drinking -- I won.


ROFL :letsdrink


----------



## coochie

Joe-z ME & WENDY STILL SAID YOU CHEATED. the last time at the get together.... but we will beat yur a$$ this time.:shedevil


----------



## Brandy

We had agreat time last year. Good times,good food and great people.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Will be there again! Was crazy last time....

Karooke ganster rap is cool too.....


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

If I get drunk enough this time I may just Rap off the top of my head some mad gangster stuff about how we roll on the west side :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

1994......










and 14 years later.....still keepin it Gangster in the GBC

(Gulf Breeeze City....:letsdrink)










I'll rap with ya any time again Paul!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## TURTLE

This may be a dumb question , but where is the party? is RFRA short for a place?


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *TURTLE (11/18/2008)*This may be a dumb question , but where is the party? is RFRA short for a place?


<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsPostView_ctlSearchResults__ctl10_ctlPanelBar_lblFullMessage>1007 pine st. pensacola, fl. Just pass Joe Patti's . http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Pensacola&state=FL&address=1007+Pine+Street


----------



## Clay-Doh

Reef Fish Restoration Association. On Pine street behind Joe Patties Seafood in Pensacola off Barancas.

Turtle...have you not seen all the post of the private reef building going on every weekend at the RFRA??? If you fish, your missing out! $35 a year and your a member, and got acess to all sortsa welders, tools, and tons of free rebar and materials to make all the private reefs you want!


----------



## TURTLE

> *Clay-Doh (11/18/2008)*Reef Fish Restoration Association. On Pine street behind Joe Patties Seafood in Pensacola off Barancas.
> 
> Turtle...have you not seen all the post of the private reef building going on every weekend at the RFRA??? If you fish, your missing out! $35 a year and your a member, and got acess to all sortsa welders, tools, and tons of free rebar and materials to make all the private reefs you want!


I have seen some but thought it was an insider type of project.I would gladly pay $35 to play with some cool tools, and to be part of the project itself.Maybe the party is a good place to start.Thanks for the info.


----------



## JoeZ

How did I cheat at Karaoke?

This one I gotta know.


----------



## X-Shark

> I have seen some but thought it was an insider type of project.






I find this statement to be truly amazing. 



As much as we talk about it, post pix's, explain it and it just didn't start last month.



Where have you been?:sleeping


----------



## TURTLE

> *X-Shark (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some but thought it was an insider type of project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find this statement to be truly amazing.
> 
> As much as we talk about it, post pix's, explain it and it just didn't start last month.
> 
> Where have you been?:sleeping
Click to expand...

It should'nt be that amazing, I spend most of my time on here trying to learn more about inshore fishing.I had to sell my boat that was capable of going offshore and have been trying to learn how to be a better inshore fisherman since all I have is a 16' skiff now.I've got alot of good advice from guys on this forum, sorry I missed the posts/pics it sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## Drew Mixon

Talked to Julie last night...we're going to be at the bash. Look forward seeing everyone--both old friends and those i have'nt met yet.

cheers.

drew


----------



## Clay-Doh

X-shark....take yer happy pills! Or have a beer!oke Lotta people missed some post

Turtle, hes really a good guy, and VERY helpful when it comes to welding up the reefs...

Here is a post I put up a while back with the whole rundown on the deal, and I didnt join for a couple years cuz I was not aware either...

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic195206-2-1.aspx?Highlight=truth+about+rfra


----------



## reelhappy

> *Clay-Doh (11/20/2008)*X-shark....take yer happy pills! he better leave my pills alone and get his own!!!!


----------



## TURTLE

> *Clay-Doh (11/20/2008)*X-shark....take yer happy pills! Or have a beer!oke Lotta people missed some post
> 
> Turtle, hes really a good guy, and VERY helpful when it comes to welding up the reefs...
> 
> Here is a post I put up a while back with the whole rundown on the deal, and I didnt join for a couple years cuz I was not aware either...
> 
> http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic195206-2-1.aspx?Highlight=truth+about+rfra[/quote]
> 
> Thank you for that, after reading your post on this link I feel like an idiot for not haveing reefs of my own out there already.Will they have the same basic result if you put them around a mile offshore so I can get to them in my small boat on a good day?Or do you have to set them in the deep water?


----------



## konz

Turtle there is a designated area that you are alowed to drop the reefs off at. It's several miles offshore (can't remember how far). But don't let that stop you........it's always a good thing to be able to tell a buddy who has a bigger boat "Hey man, I have my own private reef if you want to go check it out".


----------



## Clay-Doh

There is a specific area it is legal to deploy reefs. However, the RFRA is doing a lotta political help to get more areas opened up for deployment!


----------



## Caver2130

I would be out there all the time making reefs, but I'm not allowed around power tools. Can't wait for the party -- to see Clay-doh and Paul rapping would be a shame to miss!

Turtle, check out some of the posts by Spearfisher about the political action going on. They are fighting hard to get the ability to make inshore reefing possible!


----------



## need2fish

I'm in for the Christmas Party - the only rapping I'll be doing is wrapping my hands around a cold one.

[quoteTurtle, check out some of the posts by Spearfisher about the political action going on. They are fighting hard to get the ability to make inshore reefing possible![/quote]

Don't want to derail a party thread but Turtle - here's a couple of the free things you can do to help those political efforts.

Write or email Dr. Roy Crabtree ([email protected]) that you are against splitting the charter for hire industry from the recreational sector andif the split must happen that the charterfor hire percentage of Total Allowable Catch be taken from the current commercial portion of 51% NOT the recreational sector's 49% share. 

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic222234-2-1.aspx


----------



## reelhappy

we got the show ( clay and paul rap off ) how about the food!!! what are we going to feast on?


----------



## offshore64

haha joe remember how good drew and dillon were at karaoke last year?


----------



## Halfmoon

Is this one of your RFRA members???


----------



## JoeZ

> *offshore64 (11/21/2008)*haha joe remember how good drew and dillon were at karaoke last year?




I was trying to block that memory out but thanks. I have a headache now.


----------



## jigslinger

> *Halfmoon (11/23/2008)*Is this one of your RFRA members???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXvTFSwjNts[/quote]
> 
> That is really bad!


----------



## Hot Reels

I will be in town. Escambia Electric is having a big tool sale and new tool demo day. 

I will come by after

Sky


----------



## fishitall

Just finished making a little x-mas punch. A bartender in Destin said it's goodafter it sits for 4 days and really good after a week. Can't wait to see, it's got 2 1.75's of vodka in a 1.5 gal. punch. It's supposed to be smooth. See ya at the party, bring a shot glass.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

Sounds like a plan.

Everyone bring a little spirits and we'll all have a great time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truklodyte

I would like to go .But I haven't a clue as to where it is?:hotsun


----------



## Clay-Doh

Don't know the exact adress, but the RFRA building is next to Joe Pattis Seafood off Barancas Ave in Pensacola. Click on the rfra link in Capt Pauls signature, and I am sure the website has the adress


----------



## JoeZ

1007 Pine Street, Pensacola, FL.



Coming from the West side, take Barrancas to Main or Garden to Barrancas to Main, right on C street, 2 blocks, right on Pine and you're there.

If you think it looks like lot of little metal teepees, that's us.



Maybe Bonita Dan, Mr. Christmas himself, will thrill with a rendition of "Twas the before ... the cops showed up."


----------



## bonita dan

Moneys short,times are hard,Hey Joe heres your F%ckin Christmas card! :moon


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Dan, have you had as many Landsharks as I've had rum drinks??


----------



## Sam Roberts

i just might be there!


----------



## bonita dan

Oh and many more brother. I'm on the Captains time now so beware of offset posts. Merry Mother F%ckin Christmas Tony and to you to The Great Sam F%ckin Roberts.


----------



## amberj

I would be there but have to work all weekend and then some. Seems like every event that happens I am at work. One of these days I will make it out to meet everyone. Yall have a drink for me.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

WHOS BRINGING WHAT ?

I KNOW STEVE'S BRINGING SOME BACK STRAP.

CLIFF'S BRINGINGING SOME SWEET RAPPED GREEN BEANS.

IM BRINGING SOME DESERT.


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *bonita dan (12/9/2008)*Oh and many more brother. I'm on the Captains time now so beware of offset posts. Merry Mother F%ckin Christmas Tony and to you to The Great Sam F%ckin Roberts.


haha googan dan i cant wait to see you this weekend :shedevil

if imiss this you know my dog died or something!


----------



## Sam Roberts

...and mr redman is your crazy brother going to be there???


----------



## fishitall

I'm bringing the licker, oops I mean liquer. Bring a shot glass.


----------



## bonita dan

Yea its been a while Sam,what the casting contest down at the Paradise bar. I'm gonna be a little late,like 7 or 8 but i'll bring some Boudin and my singin voice. Paul have the disposable chairs ready. :shedevil


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *bonita dan (12/10/2008)*Yea its been a while Sam,what the casting contest down at the Paradise bar. I'm gonna be a little late,like 7 or 8 but i'll bring some Boudin and my singin voice. Paul have the disposable chairs ready. :shedevil


and you better have a mixed drink for me aswell


----------



## bonita dan

Diet Coke and Ice,no problem Sam.


----------



## Halfmoon

Bunch of cupcakes. I will bring some shine if anyone is brave enough to drink it.:letsdrink


----------



## FishnLane

Hate to Miss THIS ONE!!! mitch and i'll be up-Alabama for the weekend. 

"SHINE" Make sure Nextsteps know about that

"Boudin" gee i love that bonita dan. 

ENJOY and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!


----------



## need2fish

I'm bringing sausage balls.....and a lighter for the Freebird rendition.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

does anybody have any sterno type warmers we might be able to use to keep some of this stuff warm for a while?


----------



## need2fish

Crock pots might work on some stuff too - my sausage balls will be in a crock pot.


----------



## JoeZ

I've got these bacon-wrapped chicken and jalepeno things I'm bringing. And, of course, beer.


----------



## Brandy

I will make up some sushi.


----------



## JoeZ

Just a reminder, if it wasn't abundandtly clear all ready, this will be an adult party.

Children do not need to witness Clay-Doh singing. Scarred for life!! I know I am.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa Joe!! Yes...I would say this is definately adult oriented! 

Paul...thinkin bout brinin some crafish cornbread, fat layer of greasy bacon on the bottom, lots a crawdads and grated cheese in it with of course a chopped up fresh habanero mixed in!

Unless you need more main dish, like some fish. I could bring some, just didnt feel like cookin once I got there.


----------



## Stressless

Sitting at the ops hooch at an airfeild manifested and waiting in transit - some bases have blocked "forum's" and some don't - you guys be careful back there and get a DD for those that ought to use it. 

Looks like I'll be using some o'that rebar x-mas week to make a couple reefs - take care -sounds like a blast!

:toast

Stressless


----------



## diesel84

damn, I am gonna miss it this year.:banghead me and nicole are leaving for wisconsin. we had a blast last year. the karaoke was hillarious. yall have a good time:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

Let me know if anyone needs a cab I can arrange it ahead of time.

I know I"m gonna need one:letsdrink

ITS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeZ

That's why I'm bringing the wife.


----------



## BADBOY69

Ohhhhhhh...wadda night! If ya missed it...ohhhhhh...wadda night!


----------



## X-Shark

Sorry I missed it guys. Had a new date already planned.



Got home and had 2 messages on my recorder. 

"Where are you Bobby-John?"



It sounded like you guy's were really getting wound tight. HeHe


----------



## Evensplit

> *BADBOY69 (12/14/2008)*Ohhhhhhh...wadda night! If ya missed it...ohhhhhh...wadda night!


Jerry typed this as soon as he got home - at 4:15AM. The reports are just now starting to come in, and they're not pretty -Looks like Clay may have taken the "last man standing" award this time.

Thanks Capt. Paul, JoeZ, and the rest of the folks that helped put this together - Awesome Job!!!


----------



## lingfisher1

Hated to miss it.can't wait to see the evidence,oh,I mean pictures.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

ohhh... I wanna see some pics. sorry i missed it.I had to walk in the christmas parade with my wife and kids. I'm sure everyone had a good time. However, there are probably a few throbbing heads right about now!!!!:letsdrink:banghead:sick


----------



## Crowningaround

It was a fun time, Thanks to Capt. Redman

I have a few pics. I'm not the best picture taker but..... here they are any way.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

IWAS THE FIRST SOLDIER DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am just now being able to move those shots of the special mix with the pineapple's in it put an ass whooping on me and somebody kept handing the damn things to mesick:sick

I had an absolute blast and I think everyone else did as well, hope ya did!

Anybody up for aNew Years Eve blow out?


----------



## Sam Roberts

:sickthat punch was something else but it sure was good 

had fun last night met a few ppl


----------



## Coryphaena

> *lingfisher1 (12/14/2008)*Hated to miss it.can't wait to see the evidence,oh,I mean pictures.


Here ya go, I had a blast hanging out with friends, and thanks to Paul for getting this together.... even if you didn't last too long into the night....oke

Dang it, Kevin.... lol.....










Let's try that one again:










Beer pong at its finest:










And, well, I am just at a loss for words..... LOL.......:letsparty:letsparty:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Dylan

That one with googan dan and clay is funny..I guess it started popping after we left..Karaoke was a blast..The food was great..Thanks for the good time..I think Sam had too much fun:sleeping:sleeping


----------



## holy Spear-it

I didnt have anything to do with this!! Jerry was holding me down while Clay was molesting ME!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## nextstep

:sick


----------



## fishitall

New Years????? I got a better recipe for punch. It looks like a couple of the fruits jumped out of the punch! LOL


----------



## Drew Mixon

looks like we slipped out before the shenanaigans began, and the photo evidence was captured. once random things began to be poured in the punch, it was apparent it was going to be memorable (at least for some--for some, not so much. lol).

it was good to see everyone. hated to have to leave before it really wound up, but we had a friend's 40th we had to attend.

cheers

drew


----------



## lingfisher1

Thanks for the pics Karon.from the looks of it I missed a really good time.From looking at that pic of Clay I think I might have to put him on the suspect list.oke


----------



## need2fish

> *holy Spear-it (12/15/2008)*I didnt have anything to do with this!! Jerry was holding me down while Clay was molesting ME!!!!!! :blush:


Shocking....I'm double checking the sex offenders list now for the little known violent nipple lickers section


----------



## bonita dan

Enjoyed the party and glad I didn't witness what happened to Kevin. Someone may have to change their screen name to Gay-Doh though. :sick


----------



## Clay-Doh

I am so ashamed. I am going to bed now. Goodnite.


----------



## lingfisher1

> *Clay-Doh (12/15/2008)*I am so ashamed. I am going to bed now. Goodnite.


Damn,2 days after the party and that is all we get.Come on now Clay.Let us here your side.


----------



## bluffman2

> *Clay-Doh (12/15/2008)*I am so ashamed. I am going to bed now. Goodnite.


i knew i should have came........i would have paid money to seen what all you did, BUT i wouldnt have slept a wink if i crashed at your house that night:doh


----------



## BananaTom

> *Clay-Doh (12/15/2008)*I am so ashamed. I am going to bed now. Goodnite.


*Someone should have taken you home *


----------



## Dylan

Glad I left...Jeez..:moon


----------



## dkdiver

> *holy Spear-it (12/15/2008)*I didnt have anything to do with this!! Jerry was holding me down while Clay was molesting ME!!!!!! :blush:




I hadn't had a chance to look at the pics until tonight, based on Clay-doh's recommendation. :doh Let me see, Clay is from Michigan and Jerry is well, Jerry. Kevin, that time over in Mississippi has changed you. :nonono I wish I could have seen it but we were baby sitting. :baby Glad you guys had a good time! :letsdrink


----------



## Dylan

I think I was the best at Karaoke..If you say otherwise take it to the pier and say it to my faceoke..Redman was good also


----------

